# Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [1] !...



## kiplou166 (9 Janvier 2004)

je dispose d'une epson stylus photo 750 et depuis quelque temps j'ai mac osX.3 or je n'ai pas trouvé de driver adapté pouvez vous m'aider.
J'ai chercher sur le site epson et le seule driver qu'ils propose pour mac os X ne semble pas fonctionner.
Merci d'avance
kiplou


----------



## Dan le breton (9 Janvier 2004)

Je ne comprends pas le driver 750 est sur le site Epson numerote 1.1 de 2,27mo a telecharger ftp://ftp.epson-europe.com/pub/drivers/inkjet/sp750/ml/sp750_macosx_1.1a_lg1.sit
 bon mes enfants ont la 750 et tout marche super 
a plus Kenavo


----------



## vincmyl (11 Février 2004)

Mon imprimante marche super bien sous Panther. Rien a dire mais je voulais netttoyer les tetes et quand j'ai ouvert Epson Utilities, elle n'apparait pas dedans?????


----------



## yoffy (11 Février 2004)

?...Pas mieux .Avec une 760.L'EPSON Printer Utility est bien là mais ds le tableau,à l'ouverture,rien


----------



## vincmyl (11 Février 2004)

Ben moi pareil comprends pas trop la car sous Jaguar c'était impecc.... c'est que ca devient urgent car il faut que je nétoie les tetes


----------



## jmoneyron (12 Février 2004)

Lancer EPSON PRINTER UTILITY depuis le dossier Applications.
La fenêtre Liste d'imprimantes s'ouvre.
La SP 750 doit y figurer.
Il suffit de cliquer dessus pour ouvrir une fenêtre où se situent toutes les opérations de maintenance telles que vérification des niveaux d'encre, alignement des têtes, etc ...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Février 2004)

Ben justement elle n'aparait pas dans la liste...alors qu'elle marche impecc dans toutes les applis et sur le réseau???


----------



## golf (12 Février 2004)

Ce qui laisserait à penser qu'EPSON PRINTER UTILITY aurait un bugg ou qu'il n'aurait pas été mis à jour pour Panther !...
Y aurait il un courageux anglophone parmis vous pour aller voir  ici dans les forums de discussion Apple si le pb est évoqué ?!...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Février 2004)

Ca devient embettant car mes tetes sont encrassées...


----------



## golf (12 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient embettant car mes tetes sont encrassées...


Mais çà, tu peux l'activer par une sélection de touches, non !...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Février 2004)

Ah bon et lesquelles? oui mais je veux aussi imprimer la feuille de test enfin bref et puis meme c'est pas normal qu'elle soit pas dans la liste


----------



## FANREM (12 Février 2004)

Tu peux imprimer une page de test sans passer par l'ordinateur
Je ne me rappelle plus exactement la manoeuvre, parce que je n'ai plus d'Epson, mais en gros, tu maintiens une touche enclenchee a l'allumage de l'imprimante, et une page de test d'imprime automatiquement


----------



## jmoneyron (13 Février 2004)

Remarque peut-être superflue mais il est indispensable que l'imprimante soit sous tension pour que son nom apparaisse dans la liste des imprimantes et qu'on puisse cliquer dessus pour la suite.
Par contre sous tension ou pas elle son nom apparait dans la liste des imprimantes générée en ouvrant "Configuration d'imprimantes" dans le Dock, sans qu'on puisse de là accéder aux utilitaires si l'imprimante n'est pas allumée.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Février 2004)

Oui elle est sous tension mais pas d'imprimante dans EPSON UTILITIES.....


----------



## jmoneyron (14 Février 2004)

Apparaît-elle quand tu ouvres "Configuration d'imprimantes" dans le Dock ?

Si elle n'apparaît pas là non plus, as-tu essayé de cliquer les boutons "Défaut" et "Ajouter" en haut à gauche de la fenêtre "Configuration d'imprimantes"
Il faut que tu parviennes d'abord à la faire apparaître dans cette fenêtre là, qui ajoute d'ailleurs à la confusion puisqu'elle s'appelle aussi "Liste d'imprimantes" bien qu'elle soit différente de la "Liste d'imprimantes" d'Epson Utilities" .

Quand elle apparaîtra là, cliquer sur le bouton "Utilitaires" en haut à droite pour la faire apparaître dans  la fenêtre "Liste d'imprimantes d'"Epson Utilities" et poursuivre la séquence indiquée plus haut.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Février 2004)

Elle est dans la liste "Configuration d'imprimante", le problème c'est que "Utilitaire" est grisé??????


----------



## jmoneyron (15 Février 2004)

Dans la liste de "Configuration d'imprimantes" si tu cliques sur la ligne de la SP 750, le bouton "Utilitaire"devrait passer de grisé à clair et être opérationnel


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Et bien justement le bouton reste grisé


----------



## jmoneyron (15 Février 2004)

J'ai moi-même une Epson 750 qui fonctionne bien sous Panther, sans problème pour utiliser les Utilitaires, le problème n'est donc pas d'ordre général. Et là je sèche.
Vérifie quand même encore le point suivant.
Ouvres le disque dur ou la partition où se trouve OSX
Dans les Utilisateurs, ouvres le dossier Bibliothèque, ouvres Printer, c'est là que tu devrais trouver Stylus Photo 750, ouvres ce fichier, en haut à droite un bouton Utilitaire. Fonctionne-t-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Elle est dans la liste "Configuration d'imprimante", le problème c'est que "Utilitaire" est grisé??????



à tout hasard, elle ne serait pas reliée à une borne airport, cette imprimante ?
parce que chez moi, les utilitaires ne sont pas utilisables (oui, je sais, c'est malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) quand mon Epson SC 740 est connectée à ma borne Airport Extreme (comme chez toi, le bouton reste grisé)
par contre, quand elle est connectée directement sur un de mes macs, les utilitaires deviennent disponibles...


----------



## francois3 (15 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème
quoique je fasse, jusqu'à présent, "utilitaire" reste grisé.
Je suis passé de 10.3.1 à 10.3.2: aucun effet
J'ai téléchargé (à nouveau) le pilote depuis le site epsonas plus de résultat.

En fait peut-être que le pb existe depuis que j'ai installé Panther pour la première fois: mon epson (stylus photo 750) fonctionnait bien: ce n'est que récemment que j'ai voulu nettoyé les têtes et c'est seulement à ce moment là que je me suis aperçu du problème?


----------



## francois3 (15 Février 2004)

j'ai trouvé une solution: en passant par Classic, j'ai pu vérifier les buses et nettoyer les têtes.
Apparemment Epson n'aurait pas mis à jour  son pilote pour Panther?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Rien a faire ca reste toujours grisé et elle est branché directement sur le Mac


----------



## francois3 (15 Février 2004)

en réalité je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit grâce à Classic. Je te détaille ce que j'ai fait:
pomme F pour chercher "Epson"; je vois 2 utilities, pareillement nommées "Epson printer Utility" l'une est dans (previous systems, previous system1, bibliothèque, printers, EPSON, Utilities, Epson Printer utility), l'autre dans (HD, bibliothèque, printers, EPSON, Utilities, Epson Printer utility):
en fait ce sont les mêmes semble-t-il ("Epson Printer Utility.app", version 1.0.0).
Clique sur l'une (mais finalement cela marche avec les 2, celle qui est dans previous et l'autre aussi) et un panneau apparaît te permettant de choisir, en cliquant sur l'une des 4 icones proposées: "état", "vérification des buses", "nettoyage des têtes" ou "alignement des têtes".
Je ne suis donc jamais arrivé à "dégriser" "utilitaire" dans "liste des imprimantes" mais par cet autre chemin là j'ai pu nettoyer.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Je comprends pas pourqoui ca marche pas???Sous jaguar c'était impecc...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas pourqoui ca marche pas???Sous jaguar c'était impecc...


et en lançant directement Epson Printer Utility comme le suggère françois3 ?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Marche po


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

bon, ben la solution de dépannage est d'installer les pilotes Epson pour Mac OS 8/9, et de lancer l'utilitaire directement via classic (ou ouvrir une boîte de dialogue d'impression dans une application classic, et d'accéder à l'utilitaire à partir de là)
à mon avis ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## vincmyl (15 Février 2004)

Oui vais essayer car attendre une MAJ, je risque d'attendre longtemps...


----------



## imaout (16 Février 2004)

Et l'imprimante que tu as dans configuration d'imprimante, c'est celle d'epson ou celle de gimp-print ? Moi j'ai les deux et avec la première j'ai accès à utilitaire, alors qu'avec l'autre cela reste grisé.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2004)

J'ai gimp print????mais comment je fais pour avoir la premiere????


----------



## oursinette (16 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous.
Je me retrouve face aux mêmes problèmes que vous je suis donc venue voir ce sujet pour les résoudre j'ai suivi la démarche de Francois3, mais aucun panneau n'apparait avec les 4 iconesjuste la liste des imprimantes (mais qui est vide ) savez-vous comment faire car là je ne peux pas aller plus loin et même pas vérifier si ca marche cette méthode chez moi ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## imaout (16 Février 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gimp print????mais comment je fais pour avoir la premiere????


Le driver est disponible sur le site d'epson : http://www.epson.fr/support/pilotes/index.shtml
Tu fais l'installation et tu ajoutes une imprimante dans ta liste de configuration (SP 750(USB)).


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2004)

C'est toujours grisé


----------



## imaout (16 Février 2004)

Tu as bien la petite icone à moitié de profil avec une feuille en plusieurs couleurs, alors que l'autre représente l'imprimante de face ?


----------



## vincmyl (17 Février 2004)

Oui l'imprimante en face je vois mais celle de profil pas trop....


----------



## imaout (17 Février 2004)

L'icone de l'imprimante de face est celle de gimp-print, alors que celle d'Epson est celle que tu n'as pas. Lorsque tu as ajouté l'imprimante, tu n'as pas dû aller chercher où il faut. De mémoire je ne sais plus ; dans un dossier epson usb à priori.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Février 2004)

Vais essayer cette manip...j'espere que ca va marcher


----------



## AndréMichel (27 Février 2004)

Bonsoir

J'ai le même problème sous powerbook G4 avec Panther et epsonstylus photo830. Pas de problème avec uneC82. J'ai résolu le problème en passant par classic. J'ouvre une application qui tourne en OS9 je choisi impression et le panneau utility d'Epson monte en versionOS9 ; l'on peut alors travailler sur les buses et niveaux d'encre. Impossible d'avoir de mise à jour avec Epson 
bien cordialement.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Février 2004)

Ca saoule cette histoire....


----------



## imaout (29 Février 2004)

Et toi, où en es-tu ?


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Moi j'ai réinstallé l'utilitaire et ca change rien au pb....est ce que quelqu'un a Panther et une SP750 et dont l'utilitaire marche....;


----------



## jmoneyron (1 Mars 2004)

Oui, j'ai Panther 10.3.2 et une Stylus Photo750, et çà marche !!


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Et tu as installé un drvier en plus ou bien tu as installé Panther, branché ta SP750 et elle apparaissait dans EPSON UTILITIES???


----------



## jmoneyron (1 Mars 2004)

J'utilisais sans problème mon Epson 750 avec Jaguar. Quand je suis passé à Panther, j'ai fait une Clean Install de Panther sans le fatras des nombreux drivers d'imprimantes du CD n°2. J'ai téléchargé sur le site Epson le driver de la 750 et l'ai installé sur Panther, et depuis j'ai retrouvé le fonctionnement de mon Epson 750 y compris ses utilitaires.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Ok tu as le lien pour le driver que tu as téléchargé??


----------



## jmoneyron (1 Mars 2004)

Désolé, je ne parviens pas à établir le lien direct, je te donne la marche à suivre :
http://www.epson.fr/
Clicquer téléchargement pilotes
choisir : imprimantes jets d'encre,
             Stylus Photo 750
             Mac OS X
Cliquer Recherche et télécharger la version 1.1a
Tu obtiens un fichier .dmg et tu poursuis pour l'installer


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2004)

Ok merci pour l'info, je viens d'essayer et ca marche......super !!!!!! Je comprends pas pourquoi maintenant ca marche mais bon mon probleme est réglé


----------



## lvme (19 Avril 2004)

bonjour, la fonction recherche étant indisponible ce lundi matin, je post directement ma question surle forum.

la cartouche couleur de l'imprimante étant vide, je l'ai remplacé par une autre, en fait la moins chère (compte tenu des caprices de la bécannes, je ne lui donne plus longtemps à vivre)

Or, je n'ai que du b&amp;w.
Après avoir nettoyé les têtes avec les  outils epson sous classic ( les "utilitaires" du pilote epson embarqué sur Panther ne marchent pas..) il n'y a aucune amélioration.

en effet, la page de test reste b&amp;w (aucune couleur n'est imprimée)

La faute à la cartouche économique ?
Un démontage de l'imprimante avec nettoyage soigné des têtes d'impression peut'il sauver la situation ?

Merci


----------



## albin (19 Avril 2004)

surmement la tété d'impression bouché si tu n'utilise pas souvant l'imprimante l'encre seche.
le mieux est de la changé elles sont vraiment pas cher les imprimante bientot vos mieux changer l'imprimante que la cartouche.
prend une HP les cartouche sont plus cher mais tu change la tété d'impression a chaque fois. ou une sur la quel tu peut changé la tété d'impression simplement.
a+


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2004)

Effectivement il est dommage que tu ne puisses accéder aux précédents thread sur le même sujet !...
En résumé :
Les Epson détestent les cartouches compatibles...
Remettre en état une 740 aux buses bouchées relève du vaudoo...

Commence à économiser...


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2004)

Peux tu faire un effort avec la langue française !...
Si sur le fond tu pourrais être crédible, sur la forme, c'est pas sérieux du tout...



			
				albin a dit:
			
		

> surmement la tété d'impression bouché si tu n'utilise pas souvant l'imprimante l'encre seche.
> le mieux est de la changé elles sont vraiment pas cher les imprimante bientot vos mieux changer l'imprimante que la cartouche.
> prend une HP les cartouche sont plus cher mais tu change la tété d'impression a chaque fois. ou une sur la quel tu peut changé la tété d'impression simplement.
> a+



Sûremement la tête d'impression  bouchée 
si tu n'utilises  pas souvent l'imprimante l'encre sèche.
le mieux est de la changer 
elles ne sont vraiment pas chères

...!  les imprimante bientot  !...

mieux vaut changer l'imprimante que la cartouche.

prend une HP les cartouches sont plus chères mais tu changes la tête d'impression à chaque fois. ou une sur laquelle tu peux changer la tête d'impression simplement.


----------



## lvme (19 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il est dommage que tu ne puisses accéder aux précédents thread sur le même sujet !...
> En résumé :
> Les Epson détestent les cartouches compatibles...
> Remettre en état une 740 aux buses bouchées relève du vaudoo...
> ...




oui, 17H17, et toujours pas de fonction "recherche" sur le forum.
Bon, on trouve sur le net deux ou trois "pas à pas" sur le nettoyage d'une 740
D'après vous, c'est faisable ou pas ?


----------



## fabulousfab (19 Avril 2004)

Depuis 3 ans, je mets des compatibles dans ma stylus color 740 et tout marche parfaitement (je tire 2000 pages par an).


----------



## woulf (22 Avril 2004)

J'ai eu une 740, dont j'ai été très content.... de me débarrasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, entretemps pour usage perso, j'avais repris une 790 et franchement, j'en ai plus qu'assez:
- du niveau sonore, c'est ahurissant,
- des têtes d'impression "même nettoyées, elles se bouchent"...
- de la qualité d'impression du texte en mode standard,

Bref, je suis vacciné du jet d'encre epson, la prochaine sera soit une laser HP 1015, soit une jet d'encre, mais de chez HP, nettement plus silencieuse et n'ayant pas tendance à se boucher tout le temps (faut dire que les têtes d'impression sont changées en même temps que les cartouches, je crois)


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2004)

pareil deux 740 (vendues avec les premiers imacs)
deux ....
une dont le chariot fou a fini contre le butoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'autre avec des tetes bouchees  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



resultat = hp


----------



## fabulousfab (23 Avril 2004)

Etonnant, moi ça fait 4 ans que je tourne avec la même 740.
Le chariot devient parfois "fou", effectivement (il se cogne la tête contre les murs), mais il suffit de déplacer le levier qui règle sa hauteur une fois ou deux pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Elle imprime toujours très bien, autant en noir qu'en couleur, malgré l'usage relativement intensif que j'en fait (5 à 6 feuilles par jour tous les jours où je me lève le matin).
Ma précédente imprimante était aussi une epson (achetée en 1994), elle tourne encore dans l'école de mon village.


----------



## beyond (24 Avril 2004)

si je puis me permettre...
j'ai supporte ma 740 pendant longtemps, la principale raison etant qu'avec mon tres faible rythme d'impression, je ne voyais pas l'interet de changer, jusqu'a il y a peu, ou j'en ete arrive a lui refaire un nettoyage des tetes a chaque utilisation (quand elle voulais bien, et encore, meme apres ca il ne fallait pas trop lui en demander, a la quatrieme page, boum, le chariot s'embale)
alors voici quelques petits trucs:
pour les utilitaires, ils sont restes grises jusqu'a ce que j'ajoute une imprimante dans ma liste (la meme bien sur)mais pour celle ci les utlitaires sont enfin apparu...allez comprendre.
la 740 deteste les faibles regimes d'impression, il est conseille d'imprimer une page regulierement, juste pour eviter les petits soucis (une fois par semaine il parait que c'est bon)
eviter a tout prix les cartouches compatibles, elle deteste ca encore plus que les faibles regimes...
maintenant, si cette sale bete devient vraiment insupportable, on trouve des imprimantes a des prix derisoirs qui fonctionnent plutot bien, sous classic comme sous x.
pour exemple, celle que je viens d'acheter, une lexmark z605 a 300 fr (navre pour les fans du neuro, je ne me fais toujours pas a la monnaie europeenne)
cette lex tourne tres bien, les cartouches sont abordables, et est plutot silencieuse (surtout par rapport a la 740)
et j'ai meme eu l'agreable surprise de me voir proposer l'installation des pilotes classic lors de l'install sous x, 
dans la foulee, et hop...plutot cool.

a vendre:imprimante epson sc740 de couleur bleu (comme les g4 b&amp;b) pour tous ceux qui ont envie de se prendre la tete pendant l'impression.
ce model rarrissime comporte meme une petite fente sur le capot superieur, preuve de mon affection (je sais c'est idiot de lui mettre des baffes mais ca fait du bien)


----------



## fabulousfab (24 Avril 2004)

Ouais... ça me laisse perplexe de voir tant d'utilisateurs mécontents, puisque moi j'en suis très satisfait... en utilisation assez intensive et avec des cartouches compatibles depuis la fin de l'année de garantie.
Mais il ne faut peut-être pas chercher de régularité : soit vous êtes tombés sur des mauvaises séries, soit je suis tombé sur une bonne.


----------



## ryckelynck (12 Juin 2004)

j'avais le même problème sous ox3.3 et epson stylus 760; j'ai fini par trouver dans le dossier bibliothèque/printer/epson/utilities, epson utilities et qd je l'ouvre et que je double clique sur l'imprimante, ça m'ouvre l'utilitaire de nettoyage.
J'ai mis un alias dans un endroit plus accéssible.
sophie


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

ryckelynck a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai mis un alias dans un endroit plus accéssible.
> sophie


Bonjour et bienvenue...
L'alias est une solution ; il y en a une autre qui consiste, une fois l'utilitaire lancé, de faire un ctrl_clic sur l'icône de celui-ci dans le dock pour en obtenir son mantien (ou un click droit pour les souris 2 boutons)...


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

bijour!!

encore besoin d'aide..;  

voilà, mon imprimante est  branchée, mais sa fonction scanner ne marche pas...c'est une epson stylus cx5400...j'arrive pas à configurer le truc et je pige pas les explications...ça fait rien...quelqu'un sait quelque chose là dessus??


----------



## Marcant (9 Juillet 2004)

Essaie de télécharger des drivers sur le site Epson.


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de télécharger des drivers sur le site Epson.


essaie de donner les liens c'est plus sympa 
un petit tour par la peux etre utile


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

bon ben merci...mais je dois etre un niveau en dessous de la norme pour la comprehension mackintoshienne... :rose:


----------



## evergreen (9 Juillet 2004)

probleme réglé!!merci...  en fait c'etait juste que je suis un eternel boulet... :rose:


----------



## Guinness (12 Août 2004)

Salut tout le monde,

piti problème:

je suis sous Panther (G5), j'ai une epson 600 (non! je ne veux pas la changer pour une moderne*), et un adaptateur port série Keyspan.
jusque là tout va bien.

seulement, lorsque j'imprime, le mac me la considère comme arrêtée, bien que tous les protocoles soient OK.

C'est grave docteur?



-----------
*sauf si j'ai pas le choix


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

Avec quel pilote ?


----------



## Guinness (13 Août 2004)

je prends le pilote "stylus 600" de la liste epson 
que j'active par "rendez-vous" dans la fenetre d'ajout d'imprimante.

Par contre, dans le centre d'impression, je ne sais pas si c'est le pilote qui est reconnu ou l'imprimante.

sinon, l'ancien pilote, je ne sais pas où le mettre (quand bien même, il serait reconnu).
peut-être dans le volume "printer" d'une des bibliothèques.


----------



## beberonline (15 Août 2004)

Une question toute con...mais à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse:

Je dois imprimer un doc en noir et blanc sur ma cx6400 qui refuse car je n'ai plus d'encre jaune!
Meme si je spécifie dans le format d'impression que le doc est nb il continue à m'emm.... avec cette cartouche jaune qui, je pense, n'est pas vitale pour du n&b.

Qqu'un connait la manip à faire pour que je sorte cette p... de page?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## hiro (24 Août 2004)

Je suis sous Mas OS 9.2  sur mon eMac avec une imprimante  EPSON 895, le tout fonctionnant tres bien jusqu'à ce message "aucune imprimante valide n'est sélectionnée" j'ai bien essayé sans succés de la sélectionner dans le sélecteur ou elle apparait et en suivant les consignes , mais rien n'y fait et toujour le même message. J'ai même essayé de réinstalletr le pilote de l'EPSON 895 , sans effet.
Merci pour votre aide .
@+


----------



## golf (24 Août 2004)

Certainement un pb d'extensions ou prefs corrompues ; il faut poubelliser avant de réinstaller


----------



## hiro (24 Août 2004)

Salut Golf,
Tu as sans doute raison pour le conflit pref.
J'ai essayé de réinstaler le pilote aprés avoir poubéliser. mais même message;
Je pense que c'est enfait un défaut du sélecteur à mémoriser la sélection.
Merci si tu as des ssssolutions à proposer;


----------



## palou (31 Août 2004)

J'avis acheté d'occase une Styluscolor 500 Epson parcequ'elle avait le port série.Elle fonctionnait trés bien avec un LC 475 sous 7.5 et qque et en manipulant la tête d'impression pour tout nettoyer nickel /chrome la nappe souple qui suit les têtes c'est sectionné à ras de la connexion coté chariot.Qui aurait une nappe ou l'adresse pour en trouver une (style jeladonnepasmaispresque.com).Les cartouches sont pas trés reuches la dessus et c'est correct comme résultat. Saint-cloud.


----------



## benout (7 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour
difficile de trouver ou poster ce message mais bon...j'espere que les modérateurs seront ok pour cette catégorie
Bon, mon problème est le suivant.:
Lorsque je branche mon imprimante Epson CX5200 sur le port USB de mon alu15 à coté de la sortie son, cela provoque un parasite (bourdonnement) dans les enceintes.
Il en est de meme avec ma borne airport express. Je sais que le probleme vient de l'imprimante car lorsque je débranche l'usb coté imprimante, tout rentre dans l'ordre.
ma question est la suivante: quelqu'un a-t-il deja constaté le meme phénomène ou mieux, quelqu'un qui a cette imprimante pourrait-il faire le test pour savoir si la mienne est defectueuse et envoie des parasites par l'usb qui brouille le son...
Merci d'avance;
ben


----------



## FRANAMIR (24 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un i-Book G4 et une multifonction Epson CX6400
PB: je ne parviens pas à imprimer à partir de l'environnement Classic quelle que doit l'application (Word, excel, Scribe, simple text)


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Octobre 2004)

je cherche à pouvoir configurer mon impression
(à faire comme avec propriété d'impression sous windows  :rateau: )

notamment pouvoir sélectionner l'imression en noir et blanc
(ça me saoûle d'imprimer les webpages en couleurs)

mon imprimante est une Epson Stylus C82


----------



## imaout (10 Octobre 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je cherche à pouvoir configurer mon impression
> (à faire comme avec propriété d'impression sous windows  :rateau: )
> 
> notamment pouvoir sélectionner l'imression en noir et blanc
> ...


Sur la mienne (750), je fais Imprimer et dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, au lieu de copies et pages , je choisis Configuration imprimante ; là j'ai accès à des tas de réglages dont noir et blanc au lieu de couleur.


----------



## sibileau.raymond (11 Octobre 2004)

avec un G', je travaille sous 10.3.5.
depuis quelques temps :
utilitaire de disque n'est plus accessible message d'erreur "aucun paquet valide"
mon epson C62 qui tourne maintenant sous "cups+gimp-print V 4.2.5" me donne des couleurs lamentables. or "utilitaire d'imprimante" n'est plus accessible?
j'ai changé la cartouche d'encre = toujours pagaille en couleurs.
color sync dit que tout va bien?
alors quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## imaout (11 Octobre 2004)

sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> avec un G', je travaille sous 10.3.5.
> depuis quelques temps :
> utilitaire de disque n'est plus accessible message d'erreur "aucun paquet valide"
> mon epson C62 qui tourne maintenant sous "cups+gimp-print V 4.2.5" me donne des couleurs lamentables. or "utilitaire d'imprimante" n'est plus accessible?
> ...


Pour avoir les utilitaires, il ne faut pas utiliser gimp-print mais le driver epson : http://emeasupport.epson-europe.com...l+lg5v9I73YIKnmVmbjWzJPFfVPAANKVLa1q2e29f5sOf


----------



## inah (19 Octobre 2004)

J'ai le même pb avec mon Epson CX3200, après renseignement chez Epson , le pilote ne fonctionne pas sous classic parseke classic et seulement une simulation du système 9 et ne reconnais pas le driver.


----------



## Klakmuf (22 Octobre 2004)

Comment imprimer sans marge sur une SP915 sans passer par Classic ? Même question (impression maxi) sur une SC740. Les pilotes OSX d'Epson m'ont l'air un peu fatigués


----------



## Bilbo (22 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

C'est ton premier message, et tu as posé ta question dans le forum d'accueil. Il y en a de plus appropriés. Chaque forum a une description qui l'accompagne sur la page d'accueil. Lis-les avec soin pour mieux choisir la prochaine fois. Ce n'est pas bien grave, je connais certains vieux habitués qui ne les ont toujours pas lues,   et les modérateurs se chargent de remédier à ces erreurs bénignes.

Je te laisse découvrir tout ça et j'espère que tu te sentiras bien chez nous. 

À+


----------



## obé (23 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre un problème avec le pilote d'une epson 890. En effet mon document dépasse les marges d'impression standard. Sous OS9, il suffisait de cliquer pour avoir des marges d'impression très petites voir même de cliquer sur "marge zéro" dans "format d'impression".
Sous OSX c'est bien différent et la seule solution est de créer soi même un nouveau format d'impression. Problème, même après ça, mon document est toujours tronqué (alors que tout rentre dans un format A4).
Avez-vous des solutions?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## obé (25 Octobre 2004)

À tout hasard je me réponds à moi-même au cas quelqu'un verrait ce message et aurait le même problème que moi.
J'ai fini par contacter directement Epson qui m'ont donné la réponse suivante:

Madame, Monsieur,

Nous vous confirmons la bonne réception de votre mail du 24/10/2004 *et nous vous remercions pour la confiance que vous nous apportez.
Vous nous faites part d'une demande d'informations concernant votre stylus photo 890 sous Mac OS 10.3. 
*
C'est avec regret que nous vous informons que le pilote sous Mac OS 10.3 ne prend pas en charge l'option "marges zéros"

Nous vous remercions de votre confiance.

Pour de plus amples renseignements nous restons à votre disposition par téléphone.

En cas de réponse, merci d'inclure ce message pour faciliter le suivi de votre dossier.

EPSON SUPPORT TECHNIQUE
Répond à vos questions techniques
EPSON France S.A.


Et dire que j'avais acheté cette imprimante JUSTEMENT PARCE QU'EPSON VANTAIT LE FAIT QU'ELLE POUVAIT IMPRIMER EN MARGE ZÉRO!!!!
Je suis assez dégouté...


----------



## Philito (25 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une imprimante Stylus C45 ici à Santiago, imprimante USB sans vraiment penser que ce ne serait pas compatible....  

Là, j'essaie désepérément d'imprimer et c'est pas possible, elle veut pas. Le gestionnaire d'imprimante de mac os X, me dit bien qu'esxiste une C45 sur le port USB dans le menu ajouter, mais aussi que: "gestionnaire non-installé". Il semble le chercher un moment puis ça s'arrete et impossible de l'ajouter à la liste d'imprimantes ensuite. 

Sur le site Epson, pas de driver mac os X disponible....   

Le cd livré avec l'imprimante ne recense que des .exe par dizaine.

Heu d'après vous, j'ai acheté une imprimante usb qui ne serait pas (encore) compatible mac os X ou j'ai foiré quelque chose dans les réglages.... 

Merci pour toute réponse...


----------



## Philito (25 Octobre 2004)

Bon, il semble que j'arrive à la faire marcher avec le driver universel.... bien qu'elle m'imprime qu'en noir et cyan.... le jaune et le magenta elle connait pas encore, mais il y a déjà du progrès...

Bon je cherche la cause....


----------



## koopland (28 Octobre 2004)

salut,
j'ai un probleme avec mon epson 1290 sous mac os 9.2.

Mercredi, j'ai déposé mon imprimante auprès d'un centre de reparation, car les deux voyant s'allumaient et bloqués le fonctionnement l'imprimante. 
On me dit pas de probleme on regard c'etait du au fait que les tampons étaient remplis d'encre. Il ya donc eut CHANGEMENT DES TAMPONS, NETTOYAGE, TEST (SOUS WINDOWS) ET RESET...
aujourd'hui, je branche mon imprimante tout content, je vais dans le sélécteur et aucun port USB n'apparait ???
Je réinstalle le driver, rien, j'essaie sous mac os x rien, j'essaie sous classic rien ???
L'IMPRIMANTE N'EST PLUS RECONNU...je ne comprends pas.


----------



## julien2604 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon imprimante Epson CX5200, si j'ai un un document qui fait plusieurs page (5 par exemple) et que je lance une impression, toutes les pages ne vont pas être imprimées, je vais par exemple avoir les pages 1, 2, 4 et 5 bien imprimèes mais pas la page 3 et à la place j'aurai 2 pages 2....
Est-ce un problème connu? Il y a t-il une solution??

PS: Si je fais un apercu avant impression, le problème est déjà présent car je vais voir:
- page 1
- page 2
- page 2
- page 4
- page 5

C'est très pénible j'espère que vous aurez une solution

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------



## chantal7 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
Je suis novice, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
J'ai un pwb15 sous word depuis 1 mois, avec Epson stylus 810, je fais imprimer et j'ai une page blanche.
Bizarement elle m'a imprimé fichier d'impression..... Que faire ?
Merci d'avance à tous
Chantal


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2004)

Elle a été installée récemment ?
A t elle déjà fonctionné ?

Qu'entends tu par :


			
				chantal7 a dit:
			
		

> Bizarement elle m'a imprimé fichier d'impression.


----------



## chantal7 (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Mon epson fonctionne depuis longtemps.Mais j'ai changé d'ordi du( PC AU Mac)
J'ai demandé de l'aide et elle a imprimé l'aide "fichier d'impression".quand je veux imprimer un doc word l'imprimante se met en marche et n'imprime rien?
Je m'arrache les cheveux !..
bonsoir et merci
chantal7


----------



## slater (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous,
J'utilisais sur OS9 un Logiciel Epson Stylus Rip pour mon imprimante Epson stylus 1290.

Arrivé sur OSX3, commence un sérieux problème, je ne peux pas installer mon rip. Donc je me retourne naturellement vers le GPRINT, tout va bien pour l'install.

Mais arrive le problème sur xpress, je n'ai pas de nouveau PPD à lui proposer pour qu'il imprime correctement.

L'ancien PPD que j'avais sur OS9, ne fonctionne pas sur OSX.

Connaissez-vous des solutions ?


----------



## Matthias LOUIS (17 Novembre 2004)

Salut a tous,
Je viens d'hériter d'une imprimante Epson Stylus color 740 (qui commence à dater...)
Un peu radin sur les bords, je n'ai pas installé les drivers d'imprimante lors de l'installation du système sur mon PB.
Comment puis-je les récuperer, alors que les DVD d'installation me demandent de réinstaller tt le système et pas seulement un driver, et que le site Epson ne propose que des drivers jusqu'à Mac OS 9 ?
Merci pour vos lumières.
MAT


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

Le pb est vite résolu, il n'existe pas de pilote Epson pour cette vénérable imprimante sous X 
La solution s'appelle Gimp-Print mais elle est payante 
Toutefois, Gimp-Print est fourni dans le package de Panther et il faut l'on peut l'y en extraire avec Pacifist...

nb : je crois me souvenir qu'il est dans le 3ème CD de Panther


----------



## Matthias LOUIS (17 Novembre 2004)

En effet, le pb a vite été résolu
Avec Pacifist en 2 min j'ai récupéré le driver et hop ça marche
A noter que le système pour les PB est fourni sur DVD et non CD
Merci pour ton aide précieuse et si rapide
Faut maintenant que je regarde si elle est supportée par Airport express...
MAT


----------



## golf (17 Novembre 2004)

DVD = système livré avec les machines, CD = système acheté tel quel


----------



## MISS (21 Novembre 2004)

BONJOURS,
Je cherche le programme flash pour l'imprimante epson C46, car comme vous le savez, après un certain nombre d'impression il y'a un message qui indique que l'un des element de l'imprimante est usé, alors que l'imprimante n'a rien, après flashage elle devient normale.


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
On évite d'employer les mots en majuscules car selon la netiquette majuscules signifie crier 



			
				MISS a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche le programme flash pour l'imprimante epson C46...


C'est quoi pour toi "le programme flash" !!!



			
				MISS a dit:
			
		

> ...car comme vous le savez...


Heu ! Non, nous ne le savons pas !...


----------



## archi (1 Décembre 2004)

Bijour.... :rateau: 

Petite question à propos de l'imprimante Epson SC 3000: comment faire pour activer le format papier "banner" (papier rouleau) sous OS X? Sous OS 9 ça marche OK, mais sous X cette  option est grisée!!

Merci


----------



## FANREM (1 Décembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas au boulot, mais je regarderai demain. 
Comme je l'utiise assez rarement, j'ai du mal a me souvenir en fait

J'espere pouvoir te donner une solution demain


----------



## FANREM (2 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de regarder au boulot, en l'installant sur un nouveau Mac

1 : Dans le dialogue d'installation tu as une option Epson Banner (ce que j'ai choisi)

2 : Dans tes dialogues d'impression, il faut que tu ailles dans le sous menu 
Configuration imprimante
Alimentation > Manuelle (banner)

Tu peux sauvegarder tes dialogues d'impression dans le sous menu 
Préréglages> Enregistrer sous

Dernier point, dans le dialogue de Format d'impression,
Sous Menu Reglages, tu peux definir un nouveau format de papier
Format de papier personnalisé
J'utilise par exemple 42 x 80 pour du papier rouleau Epson

Si tu as d'autres questions, n'hesite pas. J'espere avoir repondu a tes demandes


----------



## archi (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup,
j'avais tout regardé, mais la petite astuce dans la config d'imprimante m'avait échapée... :rose: 
Mais c'est toute de même inusité de devoir installer deux fois l'imprimante; une fois "standard" pour les format courants et une fois pour le "banner"; sous OS 9 il n'y avait qu'une seule pour les deux!
A moins que je me goure encore?  

En tout cas merci, t'es un grand chef!


----------



## elektroseb (9 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de faire fonctionner une imprimante epson c66 photo edition (USB) sous osx ?
J'ai contacté epson, mais ils m'ont répondu qu'il n'y avait pas de drivers pour osx et qu'il n'y en aurait pas    

Existe t-il une sorte de driver "générique" qui pourrait m'aider?

Merci


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Existe t-il une sorte de driver "générique" qui pourrait m'aider?


Par ici


----------



## elektroseb (9 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par ici



Merci golf, je vais tester ça


----------



## elektroseb (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est bon, mon epson c66 est reconnue, et elle imprime! 

Par contre, elle a besoin d'être calibrée: j'ai fais un test d'impression avec du texte, et certains passages sont parfaits, alors que d'autres présentent des défauts (lettres qui se décallent, ou espace qui apparait au milieu d'un mot). :hein: 

C'est la première fois que j'utilise une imprimante sur mon mac (ben oui, avant je faisais mes impressions au boulot, plus économique  ) et je tombe en plus sur une imprimante qui n'est pas prévue pour mon g5 (l'imprimante est un cadeau de mes parents), alors je suis un peu perdu.

Est-il possible de récupérer un utilitaire epson de calibration (pour l'alignement des têtes etc...) malgrès que ce modèle ne soit pas prévu pour Mac?

Encore merci, et désolé de poser des questions qui doivent vous paraitre stupides  :rose:  

 :love:


----------



## pat266 (12 Décembre 2004)

Pour evergreen :
 Désolé d'être aussi un boulet, mais pourrais tu m'expliquer comment tu as résolu le problème.
 J'ai aussi une Epson CX5400 et le scanner ne fonctionne pas. Quand j'essaie de scanner , le scan controller quitte inopinément. 
 Je suis allé sur le site d'epson et j'ai téléchargé le driver de la CX 5400 pour Mac OS ainsi que lle fichier pour le scanner. Mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
 Merci d'avance.


----------



## chriscoach (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut, 

lorsque j'imprime sur une feuille de papier epais mon imprimante ( epson stylus 810) laisse de grosses trainées d'encre noire.

On m'a conseillé de nettoyer les patins d'entrainement. c'est quoi et c'est où ? 

MERCI de bien vouloir m'aider  car j'ai déjà démonté mon imprimante et je ne sais pas quoi faire ensuite.


Chris


----------



## fabinours (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

Les "patins d'entrainement" sont les galets sorte de boudins noirs montés sur tige qui permettent d'avancer la feuille. Il faut que tu ouvres ton imprimante et que tu regardes pendant l'impression si ce sont bien eux les fautifs... Sinon, essaies de nettoyer les têtes d'impression en utilisant l'utilitaire prévu à cet effet (faire "en général", imprimer puis outils et nettoyage... un truc comme ça...)

Bon courage.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (28 Décembre 2004)

J'ai ce même problème avec un Stylus Photo 870. Il faut nettoyer les têtes (moi j'ai un bouton avec le symbole de 4 gouttes; ou avec l'utilitaire Epson) ET l'imprimante elle-même!


----------



## chriscoach (29 Décembre 2004)

merci de vos conseilles
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




j'ai démonté mon imprimante ,j'avais de l'encre noire sur toutes les piéces où passe le "charriot"qui supporte les cartouches d'encres 
j'ai tout démonté et tout nettoyé avec de l'alcool à 90°; les gallets d'entrainements, le raille, le charriot 
j'ai tout remonté et je viens de faire un nouvel essais : je n'ais plus de trace d'encre noire
le problème c'est que les textes en noire n'aparesse plus j'ai juste une image en couleur


----------



## neopium (2 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

 J'ai une imprimante EPSON Stylus Color 680 (connectée par port USB) et j'aimerais utiliser le logiciel permettant de visualiser les niveaux d'encre, de nettoyer les têtes d'impression, etc. Sous PC, ça s'appelait Status monitor... et là, je ne sais pas si j'ai mal installé qqchose, mais ça ne marche pas :
 dans le gestionnaire d'impression, quand je selectionne l'imprimante, le bouton utilitaire est grisé et je ne peux pas cliquer dessus. Quand je lance EPSON Printer utilities à part, il ne reconnait pas mon imprimante. Et sur le site d'EPSON, la seule chose q'on me propose de télécharger, ce sont des modes d'emploi sur l'installation sous OS 9 et pas le moindre driver... Merci EPSON !
 Si qq1 a une idée, je suis preneur
 @+
 Neo


----------



## neopium (2 Janvier 2005)

En fait, j'ai trouvé la solution : il suffisait d'installer le package "Imprimantes Epson 2" de Panther... Je me souviens plus du nom exact, mais c'est qqchose ds le genre... L'essentiel est que ça marche


----------



## cramresiak (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

sur Mac OSX Panther, après que l'ordinateur se soit mis en veille et que je désire imprimer un document, je suis obligé d'éteindre mon imprimante Epson stylus C84 puis de la rallumer, si non j'ai un message empêchant toute impression !

Qui a pu résoudre ce probème ?

Merci pour l'aide !


----------



## Emma Laroche (3 Février 2005)

Bonjour, le titre est évocateur et peut prêter à sourire mais mon imprimante Epson Stylus Photo 810 est coincée : elle "n'avale" plus les feuilles de papier, elle tourne à vide. 

J'ai vérifié plusieurs fois en lui ouvrant le ventre, pour voir ce qui lui manque pour " saisir " les feuilles, mais je ne trouve pas d'où vient le problème. Avez-vous une idée ? Une réparation me coutera plus chère qu'un investissement dans imprimante neuve ?(laquelle?) Quels conseils pouvez-vous m'apporter ?

Emma Laroche


----------



## angstrom (9 Février 2005)

Bonjour

mes cartouches epson 'coulaient' des jours paisibles dans leur 2100 sous system 9.2 jusqu'au jour ou taquiné par un X.2.8 les choses vinrent à changer...
Mes impressions semblent ne plus finir. Bien que l'image soit presque sur le point d'etre éjectée, le pilote via la barre d'avancement ,à peine a un quart du son parcour, continu paisiblement de progresser; faisant poireauter cinq minutes supplémentaires par image.
Evidemment, j'ai verifié dans couleur si un temps supplémentaire de séchage encre etait paramétré, que neni.
Quelqu'un a t'il connu ce probleme ? de lenteur extreme. Pareil à mon epson , je reste dans l'attente de vous lire


----------



## angstrom (14 Février 2005)

Un utilisateur de la 2100 en systeme 10.2.8 ou superieur aurait il la patience et la gentillesse d' indiquer le démarche à suivre dans le cas d'un changement d'encre noir MK (mat) pour une PK (photo) ? Je ne parle pas du changement dans l'imprimante, mais de la reconnaissance du nouveau noir  par le driver.
J'ai utilisé jusqu'a lors OS 9.2 sans probleme avec la 2100.
Depuis le passage en X.2.8 , et sans aucune documentation d'Epson, je patauge.
Apres lecture dans les forums, j'ai pu configurer, une epson standard, qui reconnait l'encre mat. Ainsi qu'une epson marge zero, et banniere. Ces deux dernieres sont elles valides pour les deux encres PK MK ? ou faut il recommencer quelque choses pour la deuxieme encre ?

Si epson veut continuer à vendre de l'encre au prix du Saint Emilion, il faudrait au moins qu'il fournisse le "tire bouchon"   
L'absence de doc papier ou autre sous OSX frise l'escobarderie, mais peut etre on t il le meme probleme    

merci à vous


----------



## Aragorn (27 Février 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Suite des aventures au pays Epson. J'ai donc changé la cartouche noire de ma R300 par une encre compatible Ink Club... Et depuis mon imprimante ne marche plus... 

J'ai imprimé quelques pages correctement ainsi que 5 photos et depuis plus rien. Les impressions sont de très mauvaise qualité, un peu comme lorsque la cartouche est quasi vide.

J'ai tout testé : vérification des buses, 2 nettoyages des têtes,... rien n'y fait... Du coup avec tous ces tests, j'ai 3 autres cartouches vides... Bref la totale ! 

Que dois-je faire ? Je vais filer acheter une cartouche noire Epson, l'installer en espérant que ça reparte.

Comme quoi... à vouloir faire des économies... Et ce n'est pas la peine de rigoler, n'est-ce pas Golf  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Suite des aventures au pays Epson. J'ai donc changé la cartouche noire de ma R300 par une encre compatible Ink Club... Et depuis mon imprimante ne marche plus...
> [...]
> Que dois-je faire ?



Inventer une machine à remonter le temps et t'empecher de mettre cette cartouche dans l'imprimante.

Plus sérieusement, je constate que la date d'achat de ton imprimante remonte à la fin de l'année 2004. Histoire de bien enfoncer le clou, je te rappelle que ton imprimante n'est désormais plus sous garantie (ah bah oui, fallait pas utiliser des encres contituées de crottes de chameau :rateau: ).
A part niquer tes cartouches en débouchant tes buses, pas d'autre solution.



			
				Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est pas la peine de rigoler, n'est-ce pas Golf  ?




Oh il y a bien pire que Golf qui est doux comme un agneau


----------



## Aragorn (27 Février 2005)

Merci Finn_Atlas !

Si j'ai tout compris, je rachète quatre cartouches Epson et je lance des nettoyages jusqu'à retrouver une impression correcte. C'est ça ?

Enfin pour le principe, je vais envoyer un petit courrier à Ink Club en leur disant de mettre de l'additif Epson avec leurs crottes de chameaux


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi... à vouloir faire des économies... Et ce n'est pas la peine de rigoler, n'est-ce pas Golf  ?


Heuuu 
Ça :  oui :rateau: 
Rigoler, certainement pas  :rose: 
En te souhaitant que l'échange des cartouches te permettra de repartir d'un pied vaillant


----------



## Aragorn (28 Février 2005)

J'ai donc acheté une cartouche d'encre noire Epson (16,70 ¤). Je l'ai échangée avec la Ink Club et ça a l'air d'être reparti... 
Sauf que j'ai fait des nettoyages de têtes et que je dois en changer trois autres...
Résultat des courses : 120 ¤  (16 x 4 + 56 ¤ de cartouches Ink Club inutilisables)... En gros le prix de mon imprimante !!! 

Donc :

 *Possesseur de R300, ne mets surtout pas d'encre compatible Ink Club.*

 Ink Club est une boîte sérieuse. Suite à mon mail, il me remplace la cartouche défectueuse... Mais je ne l'utiliserai pas ! 

 J'avoue être tout de même surpris par la consommation de la R300. Sans mentir je n'imprime pas énormément. J'ai cette imprimante depuis 6 mois et avant de changer 4 cartouches sur 6, j'ai dû faire une vingtaine de photos et environ 100 documents (pas tjs en couleur).


----------



## Aragorn (28 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oh il y a bien pire que Golf qui est doux comme un agneau



Je confirme Golf est un gars cool !!! 
Un de ces vieux sages que l'on rencontre au détour d'un sentier. 

Merci encore à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> *Possesseur de R300, ne mets surtout pas d'encre compatible Ink Club.*


Tssssss...
*Possesseur d'Epson, ne mets surtout pas d'encre compatible.*  :rateau:


----------



## Krynn (4 Mars 2005)

Hello,

Ca fait deja un moment que la question a été posée, mais je vous propose quand meme cette page tres interressante:

Sterpin : Nettoyage de la tête d'impression  d'une Epson Stylus 740 : que j'ai tester avec mon epson 1290 est qui a bien fonctionné.

Sinon, il y a aussi :

Sterpin : Nettoyage des têtes d'impression  d'un epson 740 par la face nord : que je n'ai pas testé, mais qui a l'air mon violante.


----------



## golf (4 Mars 2005)

La suite de ce fil est ici : Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [2] !...


----------

